# Any advice please. Our beautiful Megan is ill.



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello and thanks for reading. My mum's gorgeous girl Megan, a 12 yr border collie has become ill over the past few weeks. I'll try to keep this short. As I said she is my mums dog, has a wonderful, happy temperament and is as gentle as a kitten. I don't get home to my Mums very often as I started a new job recently but she told me that around ten days ago Megan had started to look and act poorly. She has always been in very good health throughout her life without any major complications apart from the usual cuts and bruises of over exerting herself on her many walks. She was straining to go for a poo and what was appearing was v runny, my mum said that on one occasion there was some small traces of blood present. Her movements have been very runny since and she has lost her appetite, and some body weight. The most alarming thing is that she has very swollen lymph glands under her chin and under her front legs, she's wheezing a little and occasionally coughing. I drove straight over today when I heard that she wasn't well and was shocked when I saw her. She isn't herself at all. I wouldn't say that she looked to be in a lot of pain but she did look uncomfortable. (My mum hadn't told me earlier as she said she didn't want to worry me....: I was relieved to hear that she'd already taken Megan to the vets on tuesday and that she is on antibiotics (TRIMACARE) for the swellings. We were back at the vets today where the vet gave her an antibiotic shot (we've only been able to get 2 tablets from a 5 day course into her as she's hardly eating, hence the antibiotic shot) The vets have basically said that without further tests etc it's going to be difficult to know what is wrong with her and how to treat it exactly (if there is any treatment??) we're well aware that Our Megan may indeed be extremely poorly and that it may be something untreatable..... Megan has been on PLT for the past couple of years for arthritis. We were concerned about her being in pain and have literally just this minute manged to get 1/2 a PLT into her along with some smooth pate type dogfood, which the vet recommended to try to get food into her. That's been difficult, trying to get her to eat.
I should point out here that money is very limited, we're a large family, megan is our world and we'll all rally together but none of us have much so it's gonna be a struggle. If money wasn't an object we'd already be doing the blood tests etc. The vet wants to wait till monday then get her in to do tests. I think that the vet is curious to see if she picks up over the weekend.
We're all so worried.....any advice/info would be great x
Esp any tips to get megan to eat a little so that we can at least get her PLT into her for pain relief.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Didn't want to read-and-run. Sorry, I have no idea what to advise you health-wise, but I would suggest seeing if you qualify for PDSA veterinary care. It might also be worth seeing if there's one of these vets near you: easipetcare - Low cost vets, pet vaccinations, neutering, microchipping


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Really sorry your beautiful Megan is so ill.

Have you tried her with something like cooked chicken breast? It might be more tempting than dog food.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies, sorry I should have stated that we have tried chicken breast, and other treats, it's a bit hit and miss, we finally got a little food down her tonight with some pork taken from some spare ribs, just a little meat.
Thanks also for the info about PDSA but we wouldn't qualify. We're all earning but it's v much hand to mouth and we've no savings. We'll find a way to pay for treatment though. x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thankyou for your replies, sorry I should have stated that we have tried chicken breast, and other treats, it's a bit hit and miss, we finally got a little food down her tonight with some pork taken from some spare ribs, just a little meat.
> Thanks also for the info about PDSA but we wouldn't qualify. We're all earning but it's v much hand to mouth and we've no savings. We'll find a way to pay for treatment though. x


I hope Megan picks up a bit over the week-end and her swollen glands go down.

I also have a 12 yr old collie bitch.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Hello and thanks for reading. My mum's gorgeous girl Megan, a 12 yr border collie has become ill over the past few weeks. I'll try to keep this short. As I said she is my mums dog, has a wonderful, happy temperament and is as gentle as a kitten. I don't get home to my Mums very often as I started a new job recently but she told me that around ten days ago Megan had started to look and act poorly. She has always been in very good health throughout her life without any major complications apart from the usual cuts and bruises of over exerting herself on her many walks. She was straining to go for a poo and what was appearing was v runny, my mum said that on one occasion there was some small traces of blood present. Her movements have been very runny since and she has lost her appetite, and some body weight. The most alarming thing is that she has very swollen lymph glands under her chin and under her front legs, she's wheezing a little and occasionally coughing. I drove straight over today when I heard that she wasn't well and was shocked when I saw her. She isn't herself at all. I wouldn't say that she looked to be in a lot of pain but she did look uncomfortable. (My mum hadn't told me earlier as she said she didn't want to worry me....: I was relieved to hear that she'd already taken Megan to the vets on tuesday and that she is on antibiotics (TRIMACARE) for the swellings. We were back at the vets today where the vet gave her an antibiotic shot (we've only been able to get 2 tablets from a 5 day course into her as she's hardly eating, hence the antibiotic shot) The vets have basically said that without further tests etc it's going to be difficult to know what is wrong with her and how to treat it exactly (if there is any treatment??) we're well aware that Our Megan may indeed be extremely poorly and that it may be something untreatable..... Megan has been on PLT for the past couple of years for arthritis. We were concerned about her being in pain and have literally just this minute manged to get 1/2 a PLT into her along with some smooth pate type dogfood, which the vet recommended to try to get food into her. That's been difficult, trying to get her to eat.
> I should point out here that money is very limited, we're a large family, megan is our world and we'll all rally together but none of us have much so it's gonna be a struggle. If money wasn't an object we'd already be doing the blood tests etc. The vet wants to wait till monday then get her in to do tests. I think that the vet is curious to see if she picks up over the weekend.
> We're all so worried.....any advice/info would be great x
> Esp any tips to get megan to eat a little so that we can at least get her PLT into her for pain relief.


Sorry to hear about Megan and that she is so poorly. Although Swollen lymph glands can sometimes mean something sinister is going on they will also swell in response to infection too. If the lymph glands are swollen it can make it difficult and uncomfortable to eat and can also make them feel sick to it may be why she isn't eating too, that together with the diarrhoea may mean she has some kind of gastric infection which may also be why she doesn't want to eat.

I notice though too that you say she has been on PLT for two years, if its predno leucotropin tablets as I think it may be then they are a mix of Cinchophen which is a non steroidal anti inflammatory and prednisolone steroid. Long term use of both NSAIDs and steroids can cause side effects and various problems. Steroids can cause increased thirst and urination, and also as they have immunosuppressant effects as well as anti inflammatory they can decrease resistance to infections both bacterial and viral or hasten the progress of infection. They can also cause gastric problems and gastric ulcers. Non steroidal anti inflamatories can too, and also put a strain on liver and kidneys as well as cause gastric problems. Really dogs on long term anti inflammatories as be it steroidal or non steroidal should be having regular blood tests to check for any problems health wise they may cause.

Blood tests hemotology and biochemistry would likely tell you a lot, so really she does need them doing, hopefully it is just a bacterial infection in which case they antibiotics assuming they are the correct ones for the bacterial infection that may be present should help.

Have you checked on the PDSA website, and the RSPCA clinic websites to see if you are eligible for help? Depending on where you are there is also Blue cross veterinary clinics and also the celia Hammond trust do low cost veterinary treatment too. The criteria for eligibility I think varies slightly so there are worth checking out to see if you qualify.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If your mum is a pensioner then Megan would qualify for PDSA treatment, regardless of what income the rest of the family earn. If your mum receives any form of help towards her rent or council tax (benefit) she would also qualify. Its worth looking in to at least and there will be info on their website. Other than that perhaps the vet will allow payment in divided amounts, on a monthly basis so as you all can chip in but not leave yourselves short. If you find your mum does qualify for PDSA treatment your current vet will need to supply Megan's medical history and treatment so far. As she isn't eating much I would stop any drug that has anti inflammatories in it, they can cause severe stomach bleeds just as they can in humans. So if the drug she has regularly contains them then don't give them to her. I agree with SD, all dogs on long term anti inflams should have regular blood tests in case the drug is having a detrimental effect. For pain relief tramadol is a much better option and if its arthritis that Megan takes her regular drug for, supplements of glucosamine & chondroitin are useful. Definitely no anti inflams for now, even in injectable form they still effect the stomach lining, so I'd tell the vet you don't want her having them at the mo and replace with tramadol.
Unfortunately there's no way round opting out of the bold tests, its the best way to find out whats going on with Megan. All vets differ in prices but I recently paid £120 for a full blood count and my vet is expensive, hopefully yours won't charge as much but ask beforehand so as you know what to expect. 
Get well wishes from here to Megan. x


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about this.

You may find it cheaper in the long run to have the blood tests now in case it gives any pointers to what's actually wrong, rather than potentially trying a few different treatment options in the hope of hitting on the right one.

I'm sure your vet would allow staggered payments. Most of them are pretty human about this and would prefer to give the best care possible.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for these replies......very interesting and reassuring, we have been preparing ourselves for the worst but the replies here have given us hope that Megan may just have a bad infection. In the two years that she has been on PLT she has had examinations every 3 months according to my mum, but the examination has been just that and has NEVER involved a blood test. So that's a bit worrying. Am I right in thinking then that PLT can over time affect the immune system and cause decreased resistance to infection? What annoys me is that the vet should have mentioned this! And surely the vet should know not to be giving her anti biotic injections (As she did yesterday) when Megan has an empty stomach? Or am I getting confused?
The good news is that Megan slept well last night and we've woke this morning to find her slightly brighter than yesterday, she seems comfortable, her swollen lymph nodes seem to have gone down a little and best of all she has just eaten!!! (Gourmet Gold - Ocean Pate cat food!)...it's the only thing that she's been willing to eat, it's like a smooth paste and we hand fed her, she wolfed it down. We're going to pop out shortly to stock up on more of it.
So what now? We're going to keep a close eye on her all day, and try to get her to eat more throughout the day. Later tonight when hopefully she'll have a fuller stomach we are going to try to continue with her anti biotic course. Do you think we should stop giving her the PLT????
Tomorrow we are going to arrange for her to go and have her blood tests done. I will keep posting updates on her progress here. Thanks again to everyone for your concern and advice, it's so good to know that help and support is on hand. What a brilliant forum.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Good news. Sounds like the infection may be on it's way out.

It's the anti-inflammatories that need to be given with food by the way. None of the anti-biotics I've ever had for my dogs had specific food instructions so could be given on an empty stomach or with food. 

Best thing to do is to keep up with the Anti-biotics. Giving them in fits and starts will reduce their effectiveness, and may help to build up resistance to them. That's why you have to ALWAYS finish the course. 

Hope the news continues to be good.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah... I see, thank you for clearing that up Penny. It all gets a bit confusing. She had her anti biotic shot yesterday afternoon around 4pm. The vet said that it would last for 24 hours so we will be continuing with the antibiotic trimacare tablets from tonight.
Here's another pic of Megan taken when she was about 6 years old.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thanks so much for these replies......very interesting and reassuring, we have been preparing ourselves for the worst but the replies here have given us hope that Megan may just have a bad infection. In the two years that she has been on PLT she has had examinations every 3 months according to my mum, but the examination has been just that and has NEVER involved a blood test. So that's a bit worrying. Am I right in thinking then that PLT can over time affect the immune system and cause decreased resistance to infection? What annoys me is that the vet should have mentioned this! And surely the vet should know not to be giving her anti biotic injections (As she did yesterday) when Megan has an empty stomach? Or am I getting confused?
> The good news is that Megan slept well last night and we've woke this morning to find her slightly brighter than yesterday, she seems comfortable, her swollen lymph nodes seem to have gone down a little and best of all she has just eaten!!! (Gourmet Gold - Ocean Pate cat food!)...it's the only thing that she's been willing to eat, it's like a smooth paste and we hand fed her, she wolfed it down. We're going to pop out shortly to stock up on more of it.
> So what now? We're going to keep a close eye on her all day, and try to get her to eat more throughout the day. Later tonight when hopefully she'll have a fuller stomach we are going to try to continue with her anti biotic course. Do you think we should stop giving her the PLT????
> Tomorrow we are going to arrange for her to go and have her blood tests done. I will keep posting updates on her progress here. Thanks again to everyone for your concern and advice, it's so good to know that help and support is on hand. What a brilliant forum.


She needs to have the antibiotics and regularly as prescribed, if it is an infection and you start missing any then the infection is not going to get under control. That may be why shes got such a bad infection as I believe the original course you couldn't get down her, so she had to have the injection.

The PLT or any anti inflamatories especially NSAIDs that it contains as well as steroid should always be given with food or just after, giving them on any empty stomach and empty digestive tract increases the likelihood of it irritating the gut.

You will know more when you get the blood tests, usually the standard blood tests are done inhouse at the vets, so don't take long. The antibiotics are the most important thing to get down her at the moment and regularly and complete he course.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Really pleased to hear Megan had a better night and is at least eating something.

Based on the information you have gleaned from this site, you or your mother need to have an in-depth discussion with your vet in the morning and Megan certainly needs a full blood test.

Just to cheer you up a bit - my 12 yr old collie has had horrendous food intolerance issues since she was 3 yrs old resulting in many extreme bouts of diarrheoa and 100s of antibiotics over the past 9 years. I knew that eventually it would impact on the liver and kidneys and sure enough earlier this year she started to leak a bit. My vet did a urine sample test, which was extremely diluted, so two days later we did a full blood test. He frightened the life out of me by saying that her liver enzyme count was four times what it should be...!! Later in the week she had an ultrasound scan which wasn't conclusive but did show a suspicious nodule on her liver and what can only be described as 'rings' around her kidneys. He then wanted to take a biopsy of the nodule, via keyhole surgery, but I refused given her age and the fact she was well in herself. I'm happy to report that four months later she is still absolutely fine, hasn't lost weight, isn't leaking and is full of life. The only 'medication' she is on is milk thistle tablets to support her liver.

What I'm trying to say is that it may not be all doom and gloom...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thanks so much for these replies......very interesting and reassuring, we have been preparing ourselves for the worst but the replies here have given us hope that Megan may just have a bad infection. In the two years that she has been on PLT she has had examinations every 3 months according to my mum, but the examination has been just that and has NEVER involved a blood test. So that's a bit worrying. Am I right in thinking then that PLT can over time affect the immune system and cause decreased resistance to infection? What annoys me is that the vet should have mentioned this! And surely the vet should know not to be giving her anti biotic injections (As she did yesterday) when Megan has an empty stomach? Or am I getting confused?
> The good news is that Megan slept well last night and we've woke this morning to find her slightly brighter than yesterday, she seems comfortable, her swollen lymph nodes seem to have gone down a little and best of all she has just eaten!!! (Gourmet Gold - Ocean Pate cat food!)...it's the only thing that she's been willing to eat, it's like a smooth paste and we hand fed her, she wolfed it down. We're going to pop out shortly to stock up on more of it.
> So what now? We're going to keep a close eye on her all day, and try to get her to eat more throughout the day. Later tonight when hopefully she'll have a fuller stomach we are going to try to continue with her anti biotic course. Do you think we should stop giving her the PLT????
> Tomorrow we are going to arrange for her to go and have her blood tests done. I will keep posting updates on her progress here. Thanks again to everyone for your concern and advice, it's so good to know that help and support is on hand. What a brilliant forum.


Just re read and realised I missed a bit. The antibiotic injection yesterday was fine, they are better actually then oral antibiotics to kick start them getting into the body as they get into the system quicker and start working.
Oral antibiotics take longer to get in the system. If she had the injection yesterday then you do need to get the antibiotics started today to continue, the injection covers them for 24 hours.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification SD, this is all so helpful, sometimes in the stress of a vet visit combined with the worry it's difficult to remember all that the vet says so it's good to get info here too.
Thanks also Twiggy for your story, so glad that your collie is doing well after what sounds like an ordeal.
Great news, I had to leave my mums today as I have work tomorrow. I didn't disturb Megan before I left as she was fast asleep and looked comfy. (She is loving all the extra attention that she is getting from all of us. Well, I just got home and my mum called to say that she had taken Megan out into the garden for some air and a little, gentle stroll. When she brought her back inside she tried Megan with some food and she's just eaten 2 little tins of the smooth catfood pate. I know it's not ideal giving her cat food, (Megan's always been one for eyeing up the cats feeding bowls) It's the only thing that she's prepared to eat at the moment and we're just relieved that she is finally eating something. She's just had her anti biotic and mum is going to try her again later to get her to take her PLT with some food.
We'll be speaking to the vets in the morning to arrange her blood test, hopefully we'll be able to arrange to have them done on the day.
Thanks again to everyone who's shown an interest and contributed to this thread, your support means a lot to us.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

That's good news. Please let us know how your mother gets on at the vets.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thanks for the clarification SD, this is all so helpful, sometimes in the stress of a vet visit combined with the worry it's difficult to remember all that the vet says so it's good to get info here too.
> Thanks also Twiggy for your story, so glad that your collie is doing well after what sounds like an ordeal.
> Great news, I had to leave my mums today as I have work tomorrow. I didn't disturb Megan before I left as she was fast asleep and looked comfy. (She is loving all the extra attention that she is getting from all of us. Well, I just got home and my mum called to say that she had taken Megan out into the garden for some air and a little, gentle stroll. When she brought her back inside she tried Megan with some food and she's just eaten 2 little tins of the smooth catfood pate. I know it's not ideal giving her cat food, (Megan's always been one for eyeing up the cats feeding bowls) It's the only thing that she's prepared to eat at the moment and we're just relieved that she is finally eating something. She's just had her anti biotic and mum is going to try her again later to get her to take her PLT with some food.
> We'll be speaking to the vets in the morning to arrange her blood test, hopefully we'll be able to arrange to have them done on the day.
> Thanks again to everyone who's shown an interest and contributed to this thread, your support means a lot to us.


Glad that she is feeling a bit better and there seems to be progress, hopefully it is just a bad infection and now the antibiotics are working.

You can get pate style dog food, arden grange do one and there are others Ive seen but just cant think of the actual names at the moment.

Applaws Dog Pâté Multipack 5 x 150g | Great deals at zooplus!

I think pets at home may do the one above.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

personally I wouldn't be giving cat food, it gives my dog very loose stools and if Megan's tummy is off anyway ....
I believe it's the taurine dogs can't process. Fish4Dogs do a pate type food , Tango loves that but to be fair it's extremely rare she needs tempting to eat !


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Update. Doesn't sound good.
My sister just called me, she's just got back from taking Megan to the vets with my mum. Megan has eaten and is much the same as she was yesterday. From the conversation I've just had with my sister it seems that the vet has had a listen to Megan's chest which is very rattley, the vet "thinks" that it may be cancer. She has said that a blood test will reveal nothing if it is cancer and that we have a choice of either getting a scan done so that we know exactly what it is we're dealing with. But that we don't need to have the scan done as the drugs/steroids that they will be prescribing for her will be the same as the ones they will be prescribing if we don't know what it is. Does that make sense?
Just relaying what my sister has just told me. My mum is too upset to speak to just yet but my sister and I agree that we should have the scan done asap so that we are 100% sure what it is.
Any thoughts??


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

david71 said:


> Thankyou for your replies, sorry I should have stated that we have tried chicken breast, and other treats, it's a bit hit and miss, we finally got a little food down her tonight with some pork taken from some spare ribs, just a little meat.
> Thanks also for the info about PDSA but we wouldn't qualify. We're all earning but it's v much hand to mouth and we've no savings. We'll find a way to pay for treatment though. x


My parents have always had border collies and so far as I'm aware they should not be offered pork, so I would double check it is okay to give her pork, it might be to do with the salt, really not sure.

Check with your vets, whilst they do have signs up stating fees have to be paid for at the time of treatment. Certainly our previous vet used to let people pay in monthly instalments. It costs nothing to ask how much blood tests would cost and if that is too much for you in a single payment quickly assess how much you could pay ie half now half next (week/month) etc..

Just seen your last post, I only know blood tests for me indicating a problem with my platelets count which was apparently a sign of cancer or possibly cancer. I would have thought blood test could reveal the possibility. However if they have made an educated guess the chances are they are right. With my previous cat they were 80% sure his tumour was cancerous without tests.

As awful as this sounds you need to make a decision fairly quickly to opt for treatment or let her go. For me it would depend on whether treatment will enhance her quality of life or simply sustain her.

I really feel for you and your family, at this time.

Sending hugs


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Our Golden Retriever Bonnie had a scan on her chest to find out what was wrong with her heart. It meant we could keep her going and comfortable for two months but in the end she ended up going downhill we felt it was unfair to keep up the treatment.
Its your call but considering she's twelve I'd just work on keeping her as comfortable as possible and see how long you can keep her going on meds/food.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Update. Doesn't sound good.
> My sister just called me, she's just got back from taking Megan to the vets with my mum. Megan has eaten and is much the same as she was yesterday. From the conversation I've just had with my sister it seems that the vet has had a listen to Megan's chest which is very rattley, the vet "thinks" that it may be cancer. She has said that a blood test will reveal nothing if it is cancer and that we have a choice of either getting a scan done so that we know exactly what it is we're dealing with. But that we don't need to have the scan done as the drugs/steroids that they will be prescribing for her will be the same as the ones they will be prescribing if we don't know what it is. Does that make sense?
> Just relaying what my sister has just told me. My mum is too upset to speak to just yet but my sister and I agree that we should have the scan done asap so that we are 100% sure what it is.
> Any thoughts??


At the moment the vet only thinks its cancer. As I said in my first post, the swollen lymph nodes and the symptoms can be sinister but they can also be due to infection too. A rattley chest and changes in respiratory rate can mean a lot of things including congestion from infection, but as the vet said it can mean something more sinister too, but without further tests and diagnostics then you are not going to know for sure. Im a little confused about the treatment plan in all eventualities being the same, as usually its different treatment and medication for different ailments, but not knowing what the vet actually is planning and what meds then its impossible to say, how wide spectrum they may be and what it may achieve.

If she was mine then I would want to know without doubt what Im playing with, so I do agree with you that more needs to be done to find out the cause and in your position that's what I would do.

Thinking about you all and really hoping that the vet is wrong, and it is something that is treatable.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all this....all useful advice. I'm updating from work so I'll have to be brief. I just called the vets myself as I want to be kept in the loop and would rather have the information first hand.
The vet was very helpful and thorough. She said that having examined megan this morning she's extremely concerned about her chest and wheezing/difficulty breathing, along with the size that her lymph nodes have swollen to. She said that her heart is fine but that she's certain from the symptoms that there's a strong possibility it is cancer/lungs/upper chest and neck. Megan has lost half a kilo in weight, her temperature is high too. She's been given a shot of steroids to help her through the day....The vet says we have a choice to make:
Book Megan in for an x-ray which will reveal what the problem is, but there is a high risk to Megan doing so because of the anaesthetic.
Or start treating Megan with the steroids which will get to work, and make her comfortable................My head is mashed. Haven't spoken to my Mum yet, she's too upset to talk but have spoken to my sister and we want to get Megan x-rayed so that we know what we're dealing with. The anaesthetic is a big concern though.
What to do for the best? Can't think straight as I am at work. The vet encouraged me to call anytime with any questions so if anyone can think of anything that I should be asking please chip in. Your help has been amazing and a huge support.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thanks for all this....all useful advice. I'm updating from work so I'll have to be brief. I just called the vets myself as I want to be kept in the loop and would rather have the information first hand.
> The vet was very helpful and thorough. She said that having examined megan this morning she's extremely concerned about her chest and wheezing/difficulty breathing, along with the size that her lymph nodes have swollen to. She said that her heart is fine but that she's certain from the symptoms that there's a strong possibility it is cancer/lungs/upper chest and neck. Megan has lost half a kilo in weight, her temperature is high too. She's been given a shot of steroids to help her through the day....The vet says we have a choice to make:
> Book Megan in for an x-ray which will reveal what the problem is, but there is a high risk to Megan doing so because of the anaesthetic.
> Or start treating Megan with the steroids which will get to work, and make her comfortable................My head is mashed. Haven't spoken to my Mum yet, she's too upset to talk but have spoken to my sister and we want to get Megan x-rayed so that we know what we're dealing with. The anaesthetic is a big concern though.
> What to do for the best? Can't think straight as I am at work. The vet encouraged me to call anytime with any questions so if anyone can think of anything that I should be asking please chip in. Your help has been amazing and a huge support.


Its a hard call because if she has breathing problems and with the other problems too, then the risk of GA is higher. Normally especially with oldies post GA and surgery blood tests are done, to help check general health and kidney and liver function and anything else that may be going on, so it may be worth asking if they intend to do it, and in which case run a complete blood count and biochemistry blood test while they are at it, it certainly wont hurt and may offer some clues as to whats going on and any other complications or problems that may be occurring.

I would also ask the vet if she suspects Lymphoma which I think she might as some of the symptoms do fit. If she does there may be a solution without giving her a GA too to see if it is lymphoma cancer or there is something else going on causing the lymph nodes to swell.

I don't know enough about it and will try to find out more for you, but there is apparently something called a Tri-screen canine lymphoma diagnostic assay kit. Its been developed by a company called petscreen in the UK and is apparently a blood test and results are quick. I don't know how widely available it is or if there is Laboratories in the UK that can process the test and can do it at the lab if the vets don't have the test kit, but it may be worth asking her about and if she does suspect lymphoma and it is available then that may avoid doing a GA.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive tracked down the companies website the test was developed between
petscreen who are in Nottingham and Tridelta development in Ireland. Ill link you to the website so you may even be able to forward it to the vet, once you have spoken to her and asked if she does suspect lymphoma.

The test is a blood test it can differentiate between Lymphadenopathy of non malignant origin and Lymphoma when a dog presents with swollen lymphy nodes.

All depends as I said if that is what the vet is thinking of, but if it is something she wants to rule out and the test could be done it may prove a solution instead of having a GA when she is so poorly at the moment.

Tri-Screen


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

SD you have been absolutely brilliant throughout. I am just in from work so will reply asap.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> SD you have been absolutely brilliant throughout. I am just in from work so will reply asap.


Your welcome, I don't know a lot about the test and its fairly new from what I can make out but its possible it may offer a solution to GA while she is still poorly if that's what the vet wants to check for.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry for the late reply....just not enough hours in the day. Spoke to my mum tonight, she's still v upset and isn't thinking straight. People handle things in different ways. Me and my sisters are on the case though and are trying to be as pro active as possible. We have discussed things tonight and based upon what we've read here and our own instincts we are going to insist that the vet runs blood tests tomorrow without any delay, regardless of whether she thinks it will reveal anything/ be of use or not. We can't understand why they haven't done this before now. The plan is to get her blood test done, and hopefully over the next few days Megan will gain some strength with the help of the steroids (she had a 24 hr steroid jab today, and has tablets for tomorrow/wednesday) We are hoping then that if Megan is in a better state we can then consider her getting her x ray done.
We are looking into the Tri-Screen link that you sent too SD, all very interesting, but there's some research/enquiries to be done. Will update again tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> So sorry for the late reply....just not enough hours in the day. Spoke to my mum tonight, she's still v upset and isn't thinking straight. People handle things in different ways. Me and my sisters are on the case though and are trying to be as pro active as possible. We have discussed things tonight and based upon what we've read here and our own instincts we are going to insist that the vet runs blood tests tomorrow without any delay, regardless of whether she thinks it will reveal anything/ be of use or not. We can't understand why they haven't done this before now. The plan is to get her blood test done, and hopefully over the next few days Megan will gain some strength with the help of the steroids (she had a 24 hr steroid jab today, and has tablets for tomorrow/wednesday) We are hoping then that if Megan is in a better state we can then consider her getting her x ray done.
> We are looking into the Tri-Screen link that you sent too SD, all very interesting, but there's some research/enquiries to be done. Will update again tomorrow.


OK will catch up with you tomorrow, Hope Megans doing OK, keep us posted.
It certainly worth having a chat to the vet about it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

david71 said:


> SD you have been absolutely brilliant throughout. I am just in from work so will reply asap.


She is absolutely brilliant David, THE most knowledgable member of this forum by far and that's not just my opinion.  Helped me out numerous times with my dogs hypothyroidism and Cushings disease, plus many other members too when we've needed advice. You won't go wrong listening to our SD. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and hoping Megan can be treated and recover from this. xx


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Quick update before I leave for work. My sister Julie has made an appointment for Megan for 3.30pm this afternoon for blood tests. So we should also be asking for a full blood count and a biochemistry?? Is that right?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

david71 said:


> Quick update before I leave for work. My sister Julie has made an appointment for Megan for 3.30pm this afternoon for blood tests. So we should also be asking for a full blood count and a biochemistry?? Is that right?


Hopefully SDH will be along shortly to advise you but I would certainly want a full blood count and don't understand why your vet hasn't already done so.

You could ask your vet what an ultrasound scan would show, rather than having a GA and X-rays I suppose. It would be expensive though and you may need a referral. I'm quite lucky with my vets practice in that they have an expert come into the practice when needed and I was allowed to assist when Leafy had her scan.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Quick update before I leave for work. My sister Julie has made an appointment for Megan for 3.30pm this afternoon for blood tests. So we should also be asking for a full blood count and a biochemistry?? Is that right?


Hi Ya yes you need a hemotology complete blood count and biochemistry, I would ask the question too if she does suspect possible lymphoma which is a form of cancer that causes the lymph nodes to swell, as said though there are other things that will cause them to swell too, as it seems that blood test I mentioned the Tri screen one can tell if there is Lymphoma or other non malignant causes present and can distinguish between the two, then that is also worth asking about. If you have a printer you can even print some of the info off for her, or if not maybe Email the link to them.

As said before if it is what she may suspect or want to rule in or out, and it could be done, then that would likely provide you with the answer and pretty quickly rather then put her through a GA and xray. I haven't a clue how much it is, but I would possibly think that it would be less expensive then a general anaeathetic and xrays although I could be wrong, if it is then not only could it provide you with the answer and avoid the risk of putting Megan under GA at the moment, it may also save you money if funds are tight too. I know you will do whatevers needed for Megan anyway, but it may be the answer all round.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. Today's update. Megan has been on great form apparently, my mum said that she's been lying out in the sun, back to her old self and even chased a cat out of the garden at one point. This is likely to be the steroids kicking in and giving her a boost, the vet did say that we'd see a difference in her. My sister took my mum and megan up to the vets for her appointment this afternoon. The vet was very responsive to what my sister had to say. Julie was well equipped with questions to ask etc thanks to the info and advice we've had here. In a nutshell...Megan has had blood tests done, blood smear tests also. A sample has been taken from the swollen lymph nodes which has been sent off for testing. We'll have the results for the blood test/Blood smear test tomorrow and we'll have to wait 3 to 4 days to get the results from the sample.
Julie asked the vet why she was so sure that it was prob cancer and the vet said that it was the weight loss that had alarmed her along with the other symptoms. The reason that she suspects it's her lungs is because of the location of the swollen glands under her front arm pits.
I've probably forgotten something (long day) so my sister Julie might chip in and correct me. (she's been keeping a close eye on the thread and has decided to join too...she has 4 cats including a very special little "challenged" cat called tequila....(that's another story 
Anyway, my mum feels so much better that we're getting things done, she's well aware of this thread that I started (she can't use the internet, it's completely beyond her grasp but she has told me tonight to say a huge thank you to you for all your support and advice. I don't know what we would have done tbh.
I think that's it for today's update. Although I'm sure I have forgotten something......We'll wait and see what tomorrow brings when some test results come back.
Oh.... the vet was very interested to hear about the test that you sent us the link to SDH and said that she's going to look into it x
I'll post again tomorrow. Thankyou.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for letting us know and pleased to hear Megan is at least feeling better in herself.

Give your Mum a hug from me and tell her I know how she feels.

I've owned and trained collie bitches for over 35 years and lost my very beautiful and clever Obedience Champion (Quiver) in July. She was almost 15 yrs old though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad that Megan seems a lot better in herself today. Glad that they have done the tests today aswell, hoping that Megan continues to do well, and that you get at least some answers tomorrow.

Looks like the vets didn't know about that test then, but at least they are looking into that aswell.

Keep us updated. x


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw......so sorry to hear about your dog Quiver......15 is a great age, doesn't make saying goodbye any easier though. They leave such big pawprints in our hearts. We grew up with a beautiful border collie called Kimmy, She was a puppy when I was born and lived till she was 15 or 16. She had a strong maternal instinct and used to round us all up and come and check on us in our beds at night. I can still remember the sound of her paws/nails on the floorboards as she trotted from room to room checking on us..... I still miss her and dream about her still too.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for Megan's results to be something treatable and hugs to your mum, she must be so distraught, poor lady. 
Get well 'woo's' from the Mals and 'yaps' from the little ones. xx

Thanks for the update. 

ETA - just seen Megan's pic - gorgeous girl and looks in great shape too.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good morning all, I'm Julie, David's sister. Just a quick update. Got Megans test results back and they are all clear, just showing that she is a little anaemic which the vet says she is not too worried about. Just been down to see Megan and she's not as lively this morning as she was yesterday but is settled and doesn't look in any pain, we got her some tins of Recovery food from the vets and she has been eating that so hopefully she might put a bit of weight back on. The vet suggested maybe doing one of the blood tests again in a few days to see if her bone marrow is producing more cells? I think that's right, it's all a bit confusing to me??? I know the blood results don't necessarily mean she doesn't have cancer but I'm taking it as a good thing that her tests are all normal. It means her liver and kidneys are ok. So we just need to wait for the test from her lymph nodes to come back now. Thanks to everyone for all your words of help and support it really means alot to us all. My mum shed a few tears this morning when I told her that you are all sending her hugs and best wishes!! I hope this posts in the right place cause I'm new to this!! Eek!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Good morning all, I'm Julie, David's sister. Just a quick update. Got Megans test results back and they are all clear, just showing that she is a little anaemic which the vet says she is not too worried about. Just been down to see Megan and she's not as lively this morning as she was yesterday but is settled and doesn't look in any pain, we got her some tins of Recovery food from the vets and she has been eating that so hopefully she might put a bit of weight back on. The vet suggested maybe doing one of the blood tests again in a few days to see if her bone marrow is producing more cells? I think that's right, it's all a bit confusing to me??? I know the blood results don't necessarily mean she doesn't have cancer but I'm taking it as a good thing that her tests are all normal. It means her liver and kidneys are ok. So we just need to wait for the test from her lymph nodes to come back now. Thanks to everyone for all your words of help and support it really means alot to us all. My mum shed a few tears this morning when I told her that you are all sending her hugs and best wishes!! I hope this posts in the right place cause I'm new to this!! Eek!


Sorry Megans not quite so good today but glad she seems settled and pain free. Good too that her bloods are normal. If she is little anaemic it means that her red blood cells are a bit less then the normal, but if its slightly then that's why the vet isn't too worried. Shes just playing safe probably re-checking them in a few days, to make sure they are not going lower and stabalised at what they are now or even slightly increased hopefully.

The fact that they are normal apart from that is encouraging anyway, especially as shes been on the PLT for a couple of years, which can cause problems and take their wear and tear on things like kidneys and liver.

Every thing crossed that the lymph nodes tests are just as good and the cause of the swelling is due to something else.

It is awful waiting, More Hugs to your mum and the family and an extra big one for Megan too.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for that SD. At what point will we find out for sure what it is? Im still very optimistic and am hoping it's something treatable.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Thanks for that SD. At what point will we find out for sure what it is? Im still very optimistic and am hoping it's something treatable.


The test from the lymph nodes will tell you or should wether its lymphoma or not which is a form of cancer, that is what I have a feeling the vet is wanting to rule out or check for in fact Im pretty sure they are checking for. If it isn't they may have to do other tests to find out what the problem is, so there may be a way to go yet, but at least if it isn't then that's one big hurdle and concern out of the way, that and at least so far the blood tests seem encouraging and especially if the red blood cells haven't dropped when she re-tests.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok thanks. Just one step at a time at the moment and as long as Megan stays pain free we can hadle that! Thanks again.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just had to comment on this thread, its made me feel quite emotional and joyful that the OP has been able to come to the forum and get such good advice.SDH you amaze with your medical knowledge, if you are not a vet then maybe you should be ! Sending best wishes to .Megan and her mum and family for a good outcome, she is obviously much loved x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Ok thanks. Just one step at a time at the moment and as long as Megan stays pain free we can hadle that! Thanks again.


I know how hard it is waiting because Ive had to wait for biopsy results, but Im afraid that's all you can do at the moment.

Inflammed and enlarged Lymph nodes can be due to infection too as I said before, either bacterial, viral or even fungal infection in some cases. For these
reasons they do give steroids and anti biotics which she is having, Obviously fungal would need anti fungal medication, and viral there isn't really any treatment as such as viruses have to usually just take their course. They can also be caused by Lymphoma so it does need to be ruled out too but until she has the answers shes treating her for infection by the sounds of it or as far as bacterial goes and treating the inflammation with steroids.

Im assuming they did a fine needle aspiration as that's the least invasive and you don't need a general anaesthetic, the sample is sent to the pathology lab and looked at under the microscope which is what you are waiting on now I would have thought. The fine needle aspirate if it is what they have done isn't always totally infallible as it can depend on the sample and quality of the sample taken, but it very often gives a good idea and done well it can provide answers.

Unfortunately although I wish I could neither I or the vet cannot give you any assurances at the moment just possibilities or possible causes, so now its the waiting game although its awful just waiting. I hope they don't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Really pleased Megan's blood test results were clear and fingers crossed for the lymph node results.

Sorry that Megan isn't so bright today though.

Sending best wishes and more hugs to your mum and thinking of you all, as I know only too well just how awful waiting for results is.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry for late reply I had to go to work but yes it was the needle aspiration sample that the vet did. All we can do now is wait and hope for the best. Thanks SDH for taking time to explain everything, it does make a big difference in being able to take it all in and knowing that you are all thinking of Megan and my mum means so much and we are really grateful! I'm going to show my mum all the messages tomorrow cause I know it will give her a lift! Night night god bless for now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Sorry for late reply I had to go to work but yes it was the needle aspiration sample that the vet did. All we can do now is wait and hope for the best. Thanks SDH for taking time to explain everything, it does make a big difference in being able to take it all in and knowing that you are all thinking of Megan and my mum means so much and we are really grateful! I'm going to show my mum all the messages tomorrow cause I know it will give her a lift! Night night god bless for now.


God bless to you all too, please keep us updated on Megan. Speak soon xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Very good news on the blood results and now the waiting for the aspiration tests - they seem to take an age but some things you just can't rush eh?

Everyone one at home must be totally exhausted with all this worry but it sounds like Megan is in good hands and being well cared for. The fact that she's eating is a good sign and the rest she is getting should help her to recover while building up her strength. 

Thanks for the update and believe me everyone here knows how awful it is to see our babies ill but we're keeping everything crossed still and are praying for good results to follow. 

Hugs to you all and gentle hugs to sweet Megan, who is being so brave. xx


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone. David here, I have been so busy at work so I haven't been able to post. Fortunately Julie has been taking care of the updates. She's taken over things with Megan as she lives 2 mins from my Mum. She's really been on the ball, thanks to all the info and good advice that we've had here from you all.
Just wanted to add that it has been a massive support to us. The internet at it's best!
As for Megan, yes...great news about the blood results but it's the aspiration test results that we're all waiting on now. In the meantime she's comfortable and resting/building up her strength. We've been so lucky to have your support and guidance..............Thank you everyone x


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Morning all, quick update, Megan feeling alot better this morning and met me at the gate wagging her tail when I went down to see her which was great to see. She was supervising my mum as she did the 'poo pick up', showing her where it all was ha ha! Anyway she is going vets today at 4 o clock, my mum is concerned that she is still loosing weight even though she is eating quite a bit now, so is thinking she may need to be taking more of her tablets, she is having half of both tablets twice a day at the moment. Vet might take more blood tests today? I will update again later.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Morning all, quick update, Megan feeling alot better this morning and met me at the gate wagging her tail when I went down to see her which was great to see. She was supervising my mum as she did the 'poo pick up', showing her where it all was ha ha! Anyway she is going vets today at 4 o clock, my mum is concerned that she is still loosing weight even though she is eating quite a bit now, so is thinking she may need to be taking more of her tablets, she is having half of both tablets twice a day at the moment. Vet might take more blood tests today? I will update again later.


Glad Megan seems a lot happier in herself and more lively and interested in things. Hope it all goes well at the vets this afternoon. x


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Evening all, just got back from the vets. Megan is the same weight so we are relieved she hasn't lost anymore weight. Her temperature has come down and they took more blood for testing and will ring us tonight or in the morning with the results so fingers crossed ...again.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Evening all, just got back from the vets. Megan is the same weight so we are relieved she hasn't lost anymore weight. Her temperature has come down and they took more blood for testing and will ring us tonight or in the morning with the results so fingers crossed ...again.


Excellent news that Megan seems much brighter today and pleased to hear she hasn't lost any more weight.

Fingers firmly crossed for the blood results and thinking of you all.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Evening all, just got back from the vets. Megan is the same weight so we are relieved she hasn't lost anymore weight. Her temperature has come down and they took more blood for testing and will ring us tonight or in the morning with the results so fingers crossed ...again.


Good news that she hasn't lost more weight and her temperature is lower. I know its hard waiting for the biopsy results especially, but just try to focus on the positive things at the moment Like her seeming more happier and interested in things today too. Hoping the blood test will confirm there isn't a lower red blood cell count.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes that's what we are hoping for. Thanks SD x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Small steps but all in the right direction. You must all be happy to see Megan responding and we have everything crossed that she continues to do so and her aspiration results are favourable. 

C'mon Megan, we are all rooting for you little girl and you're such a brave little fighter that we know you can beat this. xx


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

That's just what I needed to read first thing in the morning, thanks Malmum that has set me up for the day  x


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. Today's update on Megan. I've heard from Julie today.

The vet called with more blood test results:
Her WHITE blood cells are slightly low, but the vet says that this could be because she is on the steroids and that she's not worried about it.
Her RED blood cells are all back to normal.
The vet was really pleased and said that we need to wait for the result of the aspiration sample to come through now.
Any thoughts? x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Hello everyone. Today's update on Megan. I've heard from Julie today.
> 
> The vet called with more blood test results:
> Her WHITE blood cells are slightly low, but the vet says that this could be because she is on the steroids and that she's not worried about it.
> ...


Good news that her red blood cells are back to normal so that's another positive at least.

There are more then one type of white blood cells and each do a slightly different job, but I know that two of the types at least Eosinophils and Lymphocytes will be decreased with steroid treatment. The reason I now this is because one of mine has cushings disease, where the body makes excessive amounts of cortisol steroid above what it needs which is the equivalent to taking high dose steroid medication and that causes decreases in these two white blood cells at least. She did say too that its only slightly, as I believe she also said the other day with the red blood cells that have today on the test returned to normal, so it looks like it could well be her steroid treatment that's caused in which case it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe this is so good to read, as I said little steps but making all the difference. I hope your mum is feeling a little more positive too, feel really sorry for her because my children are all grown up and you really do dote on your loyal companion all the more, depend on them in some ways because they are always there. 

Megan is certainly a tough little cookie and I'm hoping your news gets better and better. Thanks for the updates, she's on my mind a lot during the day and in my prayers at night. xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done Megan. Really pleased to hear the red blood count is back to normal.
Everything crossed for the biopsy result.

Hope your mum is feeling at least slightly better now.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

I just spoke to my Mum, she sounds much better and is just relieved that it's all being taken care of. She says that Megan is on good form, that she's got her appetite back and is putting on some weight.
She said that despite the blood tests being good so far she's noticing that there is definitely a problem with Megan's breathing......?? Not massively, but she says that it is strained. More clues as to what may be wrong?
I'm driving over today to spend the night there so I'll see Megan for myself and will update again later.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> I just spoke to my Mum, she sounds much better and is just relieved that it's all being taken care of. She says that Megan is on good form, that she's got her appetite back and is putting on some weight.
> She said that despite the blood tests being good so far she's noticing that there is definitely a problem with Megan's breathing......?? Not massively, but she says that it is strained. More clues as to what may be wrong?
> I'm driving over today to spend the night there so I'll see Megan for myself and will update again later.


I know its hard as your still waiting for those important biopsy results that's going to give you more information, and I now its hard but just try to get her to focus on the fact there is some positives still at the moment.

Is Megan panting a lot more? If shes on high dose steroids it can cause panting, it can also cause, them to drink and urinate more too as it increases thirst and urination.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Completely agree SDH, I was at my Mum's earlier, she's in a much better place and has with the help of this thread managed to get her head round things. She's much more positive. Megan looked great, she was her usual inquisitive self, looked v relaxed and was loving all the attention.
As for her breathing, she's not panting really, it's more like her breathing is a little laboured. Anyway like you say, it's the waiting game now x fingers crossed for good results. Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Your poor mum is probably afraid of building her hopes up, its natural to feel that way and as we watch them like a hawk when they're not well we're bound to notice every little thing. Megan is not 100% fit yet so she will still have little things going on, at the moment though the positives are pretty high and that's the main thing isn't it? At least your mum has her wonderful 'children' to help and with the work the vets are putting in, she knows that everything is being done for Megan that can be. 

Try not to worry mum, your little Megan is a true fighter and you have that on your side too. xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Completely agree SDH, I was at my Mum's earlier, she's in a much better place and has with the help of this thread managed to get her head round things. She's much more positive. Megan looked great, she was her usual inquisitive self, looked v relaxed and was loving all the attention.
> As for her breathing, she's not panting really, it's more like her breathing is a little laboured. Anyway like you say, it's the waiting game now x fingers crossed for good results. Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend


Hoping they don't keep you waiting too much longer and you get the results early next week. I think going from memory when Ive had to have them done on average the results take about a week.

Glad in the meantime Megan seems to be more herself again and enjoying life.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Everything seems to be going well, my mums happier, Megans happier. I'm almost scared to get these next results, I don't want to burst this bubble!! Praying for more good news x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Praying with you Julie. x


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. Julie has just called me to say that she's just had a call from the vets with the results of the biopsy.....it's not good news I'm afraid.... I'll leave Julie to provide more details, she'll be along here shortly.

The vet has said that Megan has lymphoma, that we can choose to treat her with steroids and expect her to live for another 3 to 4 weeks OR choose to treat her with chemotherapy, which will involve more tests/scans and IF she goes into remission may give her another few months.

My mind is blank.....I don't feel anything because Julie has only just told me. It hasn't sunk in.
We've just decided not to tell my Mum just yet, we need to get our head round it and Julie is actually going to go and see the vet tomorrow, just to make sure that we're chrystal clear on everything. I have just been looking at Lymphoma on google. I just saw this:
_
Multicentric lymphoma presents as painless enlargement of the peripheral lymph nodes. This is seen in areas such as under the jaw, the armpits, the groin, and behind the knees. Enlargement of the liver and spleen causes the abdomen to distend. Mediastinal lymphoma can cause fluid to collect around the lungs, leading to coughing and difficulty breathing. Hypercalcemia is most commonly associated with this type._

Could this be what Megan has? 
So sorry that this isn't better news. Thanks for being there for us through this x


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, was just going to post what the vet has told me but basically David is correct in what he has said. Sled Dog we could use some advice, it's seems hard to believe that Megan may only have a few weeks if treated with steroids and at best a few months if given chemo even if she goes into remission. It's hard to believe cause she seems to be doing so well. The vet did say though that it is all about quality of life and obviously we don't want Megan to be in pain or suffer. She said tests can be done to see where exactly and how aggressive the cancer is. I am quite shocked by the vets estimation of how much time left Megan could have, as being the optimist I am I was thinking if it does turn out to be cancer with the correct medication she would have longer??? 

Anyway I'm meeting the vet tomorrow at 12.45 so I can get all the details before breaking the news to mum, so if anyone has any info, advice or questions I could ask. Bloody gutted:-( Julie x


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gutted.....still not sunk in yet, just doing some research:
Interesting:

_The treatment strategy for a dog with lymphoma will depend on the subtype, how advanced the cancer is and the overall
health of the pet. Chemotherapy remains as the treatment of choice, and combining several different chemotherapeutic
drugs has shown greater benefit compared to single drugs. The most effective chemotherapeutic drugs currently in use
include the combination of doxorubicin, L-asparaginase, polyethylene glycol-L-asparaginase, vincristine,
cyclophosphamide, and/or prednisone.

If multi-drug therapy cannot be used, single drug doxorubicin or prednisone can be offered as an alternative. For
doxorubicin, complete response is expected to be observed in 50-75% of dogs, with a median survival time of 6-8 months.
For prednisone, the response lasts 1-2 months but if pet owners decide to try chemotherapy after the prednisone, they
should be aware that the chemotherapy will be most likely be ineffective. Therefore, the earlier the pet owner chooses a
more aggressive multi-drug therapy, the better the chance of favorable outcome. In the rare cases where only one location
is affected by the cancer, it may be possible to treat it with surgery or radiation therapy rather than chemotherapy. The role
of radiation therapy for treating lymphoma in dogs is currently under investigation._

Also:
_The prognosis for dogs with lymphoma will depend on the lymphoma subtype, location of the disease, how advanced it is
and the overall health. Generally speaking, the earlier the diagnosis is made, the better. Without treatment, most dogs will
die of the disease in 4-6 weeks. Fortunately, a high percentage of dogs have a good response to chemotherapy without
major side effects. Dogs that respond to chemotherapy and achieve complete remission (absence of disease) usually
remain free of symptoms and return to a very good quality of life. About 25% of dogs are long term survivors (longer than 2
years) and some are cured._

As with a lot of info on the web it's difficult to know what's accurate and what's not. Hoping SDH will come on soon to advise x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry and I was hoping for you all that it wouldn't be the dreaded C word.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Hi everyone. Julie has just called me to say that she's just had a call from the vets with the results of the biopsy.....it's not good news I'm afraid.... I'll leave Julie to provide more details, she'll be along here shortly.
> 
> The vet has said that Megan has lymphoma, that we can choose to treat her with steroids and expect her to live for another 3 to 4 weeks OR choose to treat her with chemotherapy, which will involve more tests/scans and IF she goes into remission may give her another few months.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for both of you and for your poor Mum too, Ive just had a look on Davies Veterinary specialists site, as I knew they have an oncology department and deal with canine cancers, I haven't used them for this but I have used them for other specialist things with the dogs, and have found them good, and they seem to have a straightforward and honest information on canine Lymphoma. Probably the best thing to do is to break down each part of the information to think about it in stages rather then read the whole thing and have problems taking it in might be easier to weigh up and come to the right decision that way rather them trying to absorb everything at once. It may also help relate it to Megan and Megans situation.

They say that although Lymphoma is primarily a cancer of the lymph glands in dogs it can also infect other organs in the body including the liver and the spleen as a general rule it does affect distinct sites in the body. This is why your vet has likely said that further tests can be done to see what and where may be infected too, and how aggressive it is.

Davies go on to say that there a multiple types of Lymphoma in the dog too
not just one type. It also says that whilst most types may respond to chemo therapy some types will not, so it is important to identify the specific type to decide what treatment can be used. I should imagine not only the type but also what other organs may be involved and the extent. Obviously if its a certain type then chemotheraphy isn't an option anyway in which case other treatments probably would be used, and I would suspect steroids or something very similar to what she is having now especially as it seems to have improved her quality of life at the moment. They go on to say that life expectancy with Lymphoma is limited to only a few months, with chemotheraphy protocols average is 6 1/2 months to 12months depending on the treatment plan. Bare in mind though this is only an average and generally speaking all cases are likely to be different.

They do say that further evaluations can be done to define the Lymphoma into sub types that allows more specific treatment and also provide a more accurate estimate of prognosis. However they also go on to say and quite honestly that 
At the moment only a few of the more common subtypes have been fully characterised; as time passes and more experience is gained this will improve. Some alternative, novel therapies are likely to arise for the less common disease presentations and improved outcomes will be seen in the more common subtypes.
So it seems that even with further evaluation not everything is known although research and works going on its still not 100% efficient and they still don't know everything there is to know for all types of Lymphoma.
In addition to this they also say that general health and other health problems have to be taken into consideration before decisions about chemo theraphy are taken. Obviously Megans general health and fitness would need to be taken into consideration it wouldn't be sensible or right to subject an old dog or one with other health issues to a regime of chemotheraphy.

They go on to say that there are countless chemotheraphy protocols but they go on to discuss two of the principle types. One has a reduced chance of inducing side effects but have a reduced probability of inducing a remission
the average life expectancy on this type is 6 1/2 months, but remember this is average and without knowing the type and extent of the lymphoma it may not be suitable or the affects could be different. The other type on average seems to give longer but the risks of side effects are also higher, and again it would depend I would expect on the type of Lymphoma and extent anyway and even it it was suitable for that type. Another consideration too, would be that even if suitable, and the life span perhaps longer if the side effects or risks of side effects are higher, how much of that extra time would be quality anyway. Ill link you to the whole thing in a moment because it also goes on to say about making decisions and gives good advice.

They then go on to talk about relapse, they do say that remission if achieved is variable they say that although a few cases may survive for longer term the usual is somewhere between 2/6 months. There is more information which will be in the full link that Ill include below.

They do though make a last statement that I think is very honest and true.

*. The aim of our cancer therapy is to promote a good quality of life first and foremost and life expectancy second.*

Having had to face what your going through at the moment three times, and with one of which was diagnosed with liver cancer too, all I can say is that there was never a truer word spoken. Everything has to come down to quality of life. How ever long they are with us isn't long enough and it breaks our hearts to let them go, everything has to be done with them in mind and what they are getting out of life and the quality of life. Sometimes you shouldn't do things or put them through treatment because its there, it all has to be about what that treatment is going to achieve as regards quality and enjoyment of life for them. If shes happy eating and drinking and has a good quality of life at the moment is that better then putting her through another load of tests and chemotheraphy that although may give her a bit longer, should she get side effects and it makes her ill or detracts from some of the quality and enjoyment of what she has left is it the right thing. Like I said too, at 12 although whatever age they are is never long enough, she isn't a young dog now as such either so that needs to be considered.

Ill link you to the full info, and have a complete read, as I only pulled out some of the parts that Ive highlighted.

If you need anymore help or are not sure about anything just say.

I hope this might help.

Canine_Lymphoma


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks SDH for taking the time to explain all this. I haven't spoken to Julie yet, I know that she is reading it now so I will call her in a bit.
I'm still trying to absorb everything, thanks also for the link you provided.
Bottom line....we don't want Megan to suffer, or be in any pain or discomfort. If there's any way at all to keep her with us for longer while keeping her comfortable and happy then we'll be doing it but......I do wonder what's going to be for the best. It's not looking good from any angle. If we choose to just keep her on the steroids in the hope that she can last a few weeks in a comfortable happy state it's going to kill my Mum (and the rest of us) having to watch and 'wait' for her to pass away.
If we choose to put her through the chemo (which I can't see the vet advising at all, considering Megan's age) It will take it's toll on poor Megan and just prolong the agony of waiting for the inevitable?
Crunch time...............I think the vet may suggest the first option.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't spoken to Julie, neither of us can speak. We've been texting each other. She's had to go to bed, she feels sick because she's going to have to go and tell my Mum tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> I haven't spoken to Julie, neither of us can speak. We've been texting each other. She's had to go to bed, she feels sick because she's going to have to go and tell my Mum tomorrow.


Just give her time, in fact you both need time to get over the shock and absorb things and come to terms and get your head straight.

When mine was found to have a mass on her liver she hadn't even been ill, just slowing up a bit and at 14 its to be expected. I had actually taken her for a routine check up and blood tests for her thyroid condition all routine and normal, and on exam they could feel the mass total shock and unexpected. I couldn't even speak when I went to pay the receptionist and my mind went totally blank it was such a shock, so I know how you are all feeling.

I am so sorry and wish the news wasnt better. Im sure that you will do the right thing for Megan.

Lots of hugs to you all


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for all that SD. I'm too upset to reply properly, I was filled with hope and now I just feel like that is it. Quality of life for Megan is the most important think and none of us want her putting through loads of tests etc and the trauma that goes with it all, but I still keep thinking what if? What she has chemo and it prolongs her life considerably or even cures her? Forever the optimist I suppose! The thought of telling my mum tomorrow is literally breaking my heart cause I know it's going to break hers! So sad it hurts :-(


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Thanks for all that SD. I'm too upset to reply properly, I was filled with hope and now I just feel like that is it. Quality of life for Megan is the most important think and none of us want her putting through loads of tests etc and the trauma that goes with it all, but I still keep thinking what if? What she has chemo and it prolongs her life considerably or even cures her? Forever the optimist I suppose! The thought of telling my mum tomorrow is literally breaking my heart cause I know it's going to break hers! So sad it hurts :-(


What you are all going through is totally understandable, its the hardest thing that we will ever have to face when we get such a diagnosis such as this. All I can say to you and speaking from my own experiences that as hard and heartbreaking as it is, you have to put that heartbreak to one side and think of it only from Megans point of view, and her quality of life and happiness has to come above all else. It always whatever the reason, comes to a point when with all the love and will in the world and the best veterinary treatment available and money can buy that there will come to that point when there is no longer anything that we can do for them. It seems from the information that the treatment isn't straight forward, can have side effects and on average not a lot of time can always be achieved anyway. I guess the bottom line is, at the moment while she is happy healthy and has a good quality of life for however long that may be is it kinder and better to let her enjoy that life and cherish every day, or put her through more tests and treatment that could well not work, or not achieve very much and also even cause side effects that may be detrimental to what time she has left.

In my case with the liver cancer anyway, there wasn't any treatment options, but as she was well in herself eating and drinking, not in any pain, enjoying getting out as long as that continued, I let her enjoy her time and made sure she was spoilt and got everything she wanted for the time she had left and I cherished every day I had with her. Im not going to tell you it was easy like you it broke my heart, Laska was a special dog that wound her way round my heart from the day I rescued her, thats her in my avatar picture at the top the smaller white one. When the quality wasn't there and she took a turn for the worse that was sudden and literally overnight, I made the decision to set her free, the vet came out and she slipped off peacefully in her own home surrounded by what she knew and loved.

I know how much your hurting, but speak between you and decide the right thing for Megan, speak to the vet too and see what she has to say.
I so wish the outcome of the tests had been different, and I am so sorry you are facing what you are now, its what so many of us on the forum have been through and know exactly what your going through.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks SD. I know you are right and Megans happiness for however long we have her for is the only important thing. She will be spoilt rotten there is no doubt about that. It's just such a responsibility making the right decision and if only we had a the ability to see all possible outcomes. You have no idea how yours and everyone else's words, thoughts, prayers and hugs have been a comfort through all this. Knowing that you understand and feel what we are going through, from your own experiences means so much and I really want to thank you for that. All your doggies look georgeous and i bet they had/have the best life with you as a loving, careing owner. I wish all animals were as lucky!!! Gonna try and get some sleep now and will update tomorrow. Goodnight and God bless xx


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

just want to say so so sorry.
michelle x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Thanks SD. I know you are right and Megans happiness for however long we have her for is the only important thing. She will be spoilt rotten there is no doubt about that. It's just such a responsibility making the right decision and if only we had a the ability to see all possible outcomes. You have no idea how yours and everyone else's words, thoughts, prayers and hugs have been a comfort through all this. Knowing that you understand and feel what we are going through, from your own experiences means so much and I really want to thank you for that. All your doggies look georgeous and i bet they had/have the best life with you as a loving, careing owner. I wish all animals were as lucky!!! Gonna try and get some sleep now and will update tomorrow. Goodnight and God bless xx


You all take care, and try to get some sleep, and don't worry whatever happens you wont have to go through it alone so remember that. xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh no, this is just so terribly sad and unfair for you all and most of all sweet Megan. I hope you manage to make sense of what the vet says because I know when you're upset how it can all become just a blur. SD's info is very explanatory and sheds some light on treatment options as well as taking into account how any treatment could affect Megan at her time of life. 

I feel so sorry for you to have to break the news to your mum, just a devastating time for you all. I really don't know what else to say other than we are all here for you. Hugs to all and wishing you the strength to help your mum through this. Totally heartbreaking!


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good evening all, just an update on today's development. Got a text at work from my sister Kathryn who lives right across from my mum to say Megan wasn't well and that they had made her an appointment for 4.10, bearing in mind me and David chose not to tell my mum and sister last night about the lymphoma, me and David had a bit of a panic so I left work went to speak to the vet, then went straight to my mums to break the news. I explained that i had just been amd spoke to the vet and that when she saw megan later she was going to possibly give her pain and a steroid injection, it is now all about keeping her pain free and comfortable. She took it as well as could be expected, she said she had a feeling it was that all along. 

Anyway Megan came through for a cuddle as usual then we all went to sit in living room with her and she led on the floor listening to us talking about this and that. After an hour or so we noticed that Megan didn't seem quite right and decided instead of taking her to the vets we would get the vet out to her.

The vet came at 3.00 and examined Megan, she gave her the injections and left. Almost straight away Megan seemed more relaxed but then seemed to look a bit out of it, like she was doped up almost? So I phoned the vet to check that this was normal, she said it wasn't but can sometimes have that effect and that it would be the pain killers that were making her drowsey and said not to give her anymore till tomorrow. 

That was two hours ago and Kathryn has just text me to say that Megan now looks a bit more with it and has just eaten a small tin of food and licked the plate!!!!!

David who has been frantic at work all day is now driving over to spend the night with mum and Megan.

Sorry if this seems a bit drawn out but I didn't really know how to write it. I didn't really just want to put 'Megans not too good today' then leave you all wondering. After all your support you have given us the least I can do is keep you all up to date.

So we will see how tonight goes and how she is in the morning. I think we all know that we won't have her for much longer and as long as she is pain free and comfortable we are soaking up every minute we have.

I will update later if I hear anything from David tonight.

Thanks for listening and caring. Julie xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Liking because that's such a beautifully written post, and because of the way you and the family have supported your mum and Megan with such loving care .
Bless you all, hugs for Megan.xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im sorry Megan hasn't been so good today, but pleased that she seems to have perked up this evening.

What a stressful day, especially as you and David hadn't had time to tell them the news as of yet. It must have been a shock for your Mum, although at least it sounds like she had partially at least prepared herself that it may not be good news.

Hope Megan is feeling better and continues to be for a good while yet. Just wish there was something more I could do or say.


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

so sorry this is the hardest thing we go through as an animal lover.
enjoy your megan as long as is possible. 
hope she is pain free as she can be and you can love her and enjoy her till the time comes.
michelle x


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Suzie and Sled Dog you have been our rock throughout this ordeal!!! I will never be able to thank you enough! Just to be able to come to you with bits of information and you sort through it, explain it and then give advice and support too!! It really brings a tear to my eye. You and this site have really restored my faith in humananity. 

I know it's not really going to be good news from now on. Kathryn just text me to say she did pick up and now doesn't look too good again.

Oh hang on......hot off the press...... She has just text me to say David has just walked through the door and Megan has got up to greet him!!!!!! That's my girl... Hostess with the mostest!! She always gives a nice welcome home!

Small steps but she's a bloody fighter. It's gonna be a long night........ Xx


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

springermum said:


> so sorry this is the hardest thing we go through as an animal lover.
> enjoy your megan as long as is possible.
> hope she is pain free as she can be and you can love her and enjoy her till the time comes.
> michelle x


Thanks Michelle, means a lot xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for updating us Julie. I've been wondering all day how you've all been coping and especially your poor mum.

Pleased to hear that Megan has perked up a bit tonight.

It's so heartbreaking and extremely hard at times like this.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm going to write quickly so forgive any spelling and bad grammar.
I've been here at mums for an hour now and Megan looks shocking, she was completely spaced out when I got here, was stood by her water bowl so I helped her have a little drink. She is settled one minute, then panting and restless the next. She's also whining/crying a little too. We're trying to get her led on the settee in the hope that she'll just drift off into a sleep fro a while. At least when she's sleeping she's not in any discomfort or distress.
We're all sat here in the quiet....taking turns at sitting with her.
It's going to be a long night....In all honesty, when she starts panting I do wonder if it's time we called the vet out to her


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

She is really panting now...stops for a while then starts again.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds like its time


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

we don't know whether she's having a reaction to the tramadol, the vet gave her an injection at 3pm along with her steroids, she's been restless ever since, the tramadol hasn't given her any relief, her tongue is hanging out, and her eyes are spaced out.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> we don't know whether she's having a reaction to the tramadol, the vet gave her an injection at 3pm along with her steroids, she's been restless ever since, the tramadol hasn't given her any relief, her tongue is hanging out, and her eyes are spaced out.


Tramadol side effects can cause, nausea, vomiting, constipation, dizziness, drowsiness and panting, they can also cause a drop in heart rate and constricted (small) pupils. If Overdosed they can als cause seizures, tremors and hullicinations too. So its hard to tell if it is the tramadol maybe suspect if it started after the injection or the fact that she is in pain and discomfort.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

sdh please can you clarify the last sentence of your last post? I think we're going to have to call the vet here to the house. Just called them to ask their advice but she had to check her records and is going to call back in a moment.
Could the panting, loose tongue and restlessness be a progression of the lymphoma?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> sdh please can you clarify the last sentence of your last post? I think we're going to have to call the vet here to the house. Just called them to ask their advice but she had to check her records and is going to call back in a moment.
> Could the panting, loose tongue and restlessness be a progression of the lymphoma?


It could be progression David, they have likely given her high dose drugs I would think and part of it could be the drugs in this situation its hard to tell.
One thing I would say is that dogs can crash suddenly, Laska did with liver cancer, wasn't showing any particular signs of illness when they felt the mass and she didn't for a good while then suddenly and in literally a few hours crashed. As Megan was having breathing problems prior to the injections today it could be that its getting all to much for her now and she is having trouble coping. I would get the vet to come out too assess her in all honesty.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just had a chat with the vet and she has said that it wasn't a tramadol injection she was given at 3pm but something very similar (???)
She has said that Megan isn't having a reaction to the tramadol, that we need to get another into her now which we are going to do no. If there's no improvement in the next couple of hours, if she isn't resting and at ease we will make the call to the vets to come out. although we may call the vet in a moment to come and assess.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

David I agree with SledDogHotel.

Only you and your family, in conjunction with your vet, can make this very painful decision but think of Megan. Don't let her suffer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing you will need to consider too, if she is at the stage now where she cant cope without drugs and those drugs even though they may be fixing some problems are creating other problems or are no longer working fully and her quality of life isn't good or there is pain, then its pointless giving them to her as they are not achieving anything for Megan.

I know how hard it is David you don't want to lose them and let them go, but when it comes to a point where with all the love and will in the world we cant do anything more for them, then all we have left is to do the last act of love we can and that's to set them free from anymore pain and suffering.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry that this is so brief, completely agree with everything you've said here, we have given Megan a tramadol tablet and are all waiting in the hope that it settles her. Megan isn't in any pain at the moment, she's still panting at intervals......We are here as a family, all thinking the same thing. Waiting for my Mum to say what we're all thinking. In the meantime Megan is relaxed. I am praying that this will end tonight. My mum is coming to terms with the fact that we'll be calling the vet soon.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> sorry that this is so brief, completely agree with everything you've said here, we have given Megan a tramadol tablet and are all waiting in the hope that it settles her. Megan isn't in any pain at the moment, she's still panting at intervals......We are here as a family, all thinking the same thing. Waiting for my Mum to say what we're all thinking. In the meantime Megan is relaxed. I am praying that this will end tonight. My mum is coming to terms with the fact that we'll be calling the vet soon.


David my heart goes out to you all it really does, having been through it I know what a nightmare you are all going through. Thoughts are with you all. x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

There's nothing more to say except that I'm thinking of you all tonight.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Same from me. Megan is so loved and I'm sure she knows it . xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The most difficult time of owning our beloved dogs is setting them free, when they can no longer enjoy life I believe we free them by letting them go in peace. 
I'm so very sorry for all of you, you have all been wonderful to Megan and your mum and your devotion to both shine through - what wonderful, caring people your mum raised. No words will help you right now but do remember that we are all keeping you in our thoughts, as dog lovers we know only too well what you are going through. Be strong for Megan, I'm sure you will be. God bless. xx


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for your wonderful words and support. The vet is on the way and will be here soon. Strangely enough as soon as we put the phone down to the vet Megan jumped off the settee and trotted into the kitchen for a bit of food and a drink. She's nipped out for a wee now. 
Please reassure us again that we're doing the right thing letting Megan go tonight.
................there's always that "what if?"
what if tonight is just an episode, perhaps Megan will be fine again tomorrow so that we can have a few more days with her, to spoil her and love her? but then, it would only be a matter of time before we would be here in this very same situation again. Sorry.....just thinking out loud.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It sounds as if she has rallied a little . See what she's like with the vet, he can assess her and examine her, and if she seems happier and more settled maybe reassess in the morning ?It's an awful dilemma I know - my heart goes out to you .


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks susie, she's actually lying sleeping now, still wimpering a little x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think if she's whimpering she must have some discomfort, poor little soul ....


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well.....
At about 1.15am the vet arrived.
By that time Megan had finally got herself comfortable, had stopped panting and was led in a little slumber. She was v relaxed. The vet was very nice, she came into the living room, knealt down next to Megan and examined her gently, all the while we were caressing Megan to keep her at ease.
The vet ran through various options. My mum got upset and had to leave the room....the vet continued to tell us her experience of Lymphoma cases. I asked her what she would do if Megan was her dog and she said straight away euthenasia. she explained that although Megan had chirped up a bit, there was a very good chance within a few hours she could well be panting and uncomfortable again (we knew this anyway....but it was good to hear it from her too) then she said that it might be better to euthanize Megan while she was in a fit state, rather than leave it till the next time she was struggling. Which of course we knew also, and agreed with. I can't put the rest into words......you all know the story as you have all been there......

We decided that we couldn't put Megan through any more and that it was time for her to go, while the going was good.
Megan had got up and wandered into the kitchen where she just stood staring at her water bowl for 5 mins. As though she was stalling for time.....I swear that she knew what was coming. None of us wanted to get the ball rolling, so that 5 mins felt like an eternity......In the end I called Megan through to the living room, and ever the good girl.....right up until the end she did exactly as she was told. What a beautiful, gentle, good girl.
I won't go on and describe any further. We caressed Megan and got her comfortable, whispering 'good girls' and 'we love you's' into her ears. And we held her tightly..................can't type for the tears in my eyes......We were so upset saying goodbye to her as she went, I hope that we didn't stress her as she was always such a sensitive soul as dogs are, they pick up on feelings. That's worried me a bit.....that she knew, and picked up on our stress. We held her tight and she slipped away, SO QUICKLY...almost instantly.
Then we cried and cried.....and hugged. What an ordeal...............The crying has stopped for now, I think we've all gone into a calm state of shock. Julie left a little while ago to go home. And me and my Mum are still up. Megan is led on a big fluffy blanket on the living room floor, just as she was when the vet left. We put her into a cosy position, covered her with another blanket and that's where she'll stay until morning, when we'll be making arrangements to have her cremated and her ashes returned to us. I feel calm.......and relieved....huge sense of relief. But there's many more tears to come from all of us.........Megan is going to be missed so much, not just by us, her family but by all the neighbours and friends. She really was such a good natured gentle soul.
I also feel grateful.....so grateful to all of you here that have advised and supported us through this, I really don't know what we would have done without you. SDH especially........Really, you have been amazing. I can't express that enough. My mum has been so touched by all the help we have recieved from everyone on this thread.
So tired now and want to sit and talk to my Mum for a while. I'll continue to post for a while I think. Speak in the morning. x David.

*RIP Our Beautiful Girl MEGAN....She really did have a wonderful life!*


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

david71 said:


> Well.....
> At about 1.15am the vet arrived.
> By that time Megan had finally got herself comfortable, had stopped panting and was led in a little slumber. She was v relaxed. The vet was very nice, she came into the living room, knealt down next to Megan and examined her gently, all the while we were caressing Megan to keep her at ease.
> The vet ran through various options. My mum got upset and had to leave the room....the vet continued to tell us her experience of Lymphoma cases. I asked her what she would do if Megan was her dog and she said straight away euthenasia. she explained that although Megan had chirped up a bit, there was a very good chance within a few hours she could well be panting and uncomfortable again (we knew this anyway....but it was good to hear it from her too) then she said that it might be better to euthanize Megan while she was in a fit state, rather than leave it till the next time she was struggling. Which of course we knew also, and agreed with. I can't put the rest into words......you all know the story as you have all been there......
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss. I have been following this thread since you first posted. One thing is clear, you and your family had an incredible bond with Megan, and your love and devotion for her has been amazing to see. She was a very loved, special girl, who knew just how much she meant to you all.

RIP Megan, long may you watch over your family x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh David, I've had to compose myself in order to read through that post, tears kept getting in the way and I had to stop many times - Megan even touched the hearts of those who didn't know her, beautiful girl. xx

I'm so glad that she passed in a state of calm while in a comfortable condition instead of waiting until she worsened and the end distressful to her. You all selflessly allowed her that and should all feel very proud that you afforded her the peace and dignity she deserved - God bless all of you. 
The tears will flow for some time yet but eventually you will all find peace in knowing your love for Megan never faltered, you all gave her a wonderful life and respected her need to be set free when she needed to say farewell. Tell your my it is only farewell and not goodbye because Megan will be waiting at rainbow bridge to greet all of you one by one as you travel to meet her again one sweet day. She'll walk beside you every day in spirit and will be a part of you always. Sending hugs from here and know you are not alone in your grief, we have all been there and will be so again because the many years of love and companionship we feel from our dogs is priceless and despite the sadness that goes with losing them its a sacrifice we are all prepared to make for having them as part of our lives, lives which would never have been as fulfilled without them. Take care and tell your mum that she is a very brave and kind lady to have put Megan's needs before her own as I know she must be utterly devastated at her loss. Please all take care and feel proud of your decision, it really was the last act of love you could show to sweet Megan. xx

Run free at the beautiful bridge sweet Megan, forever young, forever free, playing in fields of gold at peace. xxx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your posts have really touched me; so much so that I almost felt personally involved.

Try and take comfort that Megan would have thanked you for releasing her from pain. It is the last act of love and kindness we can do for our precious pets.

RIP beautiful Megan.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

The first thing I did this morning was log on to this - bless you all.
Megan went with her dignity intact, no more pain. 
Love and sympathy to you and your family xx


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for your beautiful comments. Can't respond properly just now but will update later x god bless.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

David, Julie and all the family I am so so sorry, could hardly read your post through the tears as I could feel everything you were all feeling, having been through it.

Doubting yourself and that you have done the right thing along the way is normal, we all go through it, I suppose its the drive within in us that doesn't want to give up hope and accept there is nothing we can do. Accepting and giving up that last bit of hope is always one of the biggest and hardest hurdles.

Feel assured that as hard and heartbreaking as that decision was, there was nothing more you could have done for Megan. However long we are blessed with having our beloved dogs it will never be long enough, and as I mentioned before when it comes to that time, when with all the love and will in the world and the best medicines and veterinary treatment available that money can buy, its not longer working or giving them good quality of life, then all we have left is to set them free from anymore pain and suffering, its the last selfless act out of love that we can do for them. Although its hard on you now and you are heartbroken you did the right thing for Megan.

Please take courage from the fact that Megan slipped peacefully away surrounded by all she knew and those that loved her. Im sure that Megan knew how much she was loved and had a wonderful life with you all.

We are all here for you David and all the family, so your not suffering alone.
Although you are filled with heatbreak and sadness now and may feel you will never get over it, in time I promise you that you will be able to remember Megan again with a smile you just need to give yourself time.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Megan.

"Native American Prayer" 

I give you this one thought to keep - 
I am with you still - I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the sweet uplifting rush,
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not think of me as gone - 
I am with you still in each new dawn. 
Author: Native American Prayer


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Do Dogs Go To Heaven?

My little bully passed away, no more to breathe a sound.
I held him for the last time, then entombed him in the ground.
Day and night I wept so much, in tears I thought Id drown.
I searched my soul for comfort, but no peace therein was found.

In great despair, I hit my knees and then began to pray.
Father will I ever see, my dog again someday?
I raised my eyes and saw an angel standing near a gate.
I sensed an inner peace Id never felt before that day.

The angel smiled and said to me, Oh man of little faith!
God sees every bird that falls; He knows your bullys fate.
I have met your little dog, I saw him pass my way.
Your precious dog is still alive; he just walked through this gate.

Paradise is lovelier than you can comprehend.
No pain or grief, no tears or fears, and life will have no end.
God gave to man His only Son, to cover all his sins.
So why would God withhold from you, your pure and loving friend?

The angel took me by the hand and said, Now come with me.
A glimpse of paradise Ill give, to you so you can see.
Through the gate and oer the Rainbow Bridge we did proceed.
Through green valleys filled with flowers, rolling hills and trees.

Wow, so this is paradise! The place was filled with joy.
I saw my bully playing there, with dogs and cats and toys.
He also had some doggie treats, and food that he enjoyed.
Hed made a lot of new friends there, including girls and boys.

Then I saw a child come near, and hug my little mate.
She said to him, I love you so, and kissed him on the face.
The angel said, The child just crossed the Rainbow Bridge today.
Now she needs a little friend, to love and help her play.

Gods love for her would be enough, in that make no mistake.
But in His love, He knew full well, the child would want a mate.
This is why God called your dog unto this splendid place.
Gods entrusted her with him, til you pass through the gate.

I pleaded, May I hug them both?! The angel answered, No!
Youd violate a sacred site, and now its time to go.
He led me back across the Bridge and through the gate to home.
He left me there with new-found hope and peace within my soul.

If someone ever asks what happens to a dog that dies,
Just give a gentle smile of joy and look them in the eye.
Take their hand and comfort them and tell them not to cry.
For dogs dont die, they simply cross a bridge to paradise.

by: Dan Atcheson

*

Tagged as: dog poem, poem


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

We are taking Megan to the pet crematorium shortly....
and we'll be collecting her precious ashes tomorrow x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bless you, I did the same with all mine Ive lost, and although that's hard too in a lot of ways, I hope it brings you some comfort.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe bless, such a difficult time. Take comfort in knowing Megan is at peace and that the life you all gave her was a wonderful enriched life, full of love and devotion. She in turn repaid you with just being your beautiful Megan. 
Pride yourselves in all that you did for her, right til the end. xx

Stay with the forum, pop in now and then because you may very well be able to help another owner who is in your position one day. In fact I'm sure you will.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Megan and my heart goes out to you and your family. 

R I P sweet girl..


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Again....sorry this is so brief.
We are all absolutely exhausted, it's been an ordeal that has taken it's toll on all of us. Esp last night.
I think that we are all still in a state of shock. It all happened so fast, from Megan being 100% just a few weeks ago, to her being a bit off colour, and so on and so on....until this! So fast, and it's left us all stunned, it's difficult to accept. Today has been v difficult. We had v little sleep last night. I'm going to turn in for the night. We fully intend to stick around on the forums. 
I'm feeling upset again.....Megan is due to be cremated tonight as the crematorium runs a night shift. I can't stand the thought of her being there on her own. Just want her home. I have a candle burning for her besides a pic of her.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know how spiritual you are David, but I do believe that what you have left at the crem is Megan's body, which she no longer needs. You have her in your heart, no-one can take that away and she'll always be there. 
That's a lovely thought to have a candle by her photo. 
Go and catch up on your sleep - I hope you dream of happier times. 
Love and thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Susie...and yes, I agree with you. Megan's spirit is now dancing in the wind......free of her poorly body. Still I can't bear the thought of her 'shell' being handled by people who didn't know her or care for her. We've never opted for cremation before so it's a new experience. I have buried many pets myself, mostly cats.....small mammals etc.and always given them a good send off. I didn't like the feeling of handing Megan over to someone else. The crematorium did come highly reccomended though. It's all down to trust I suppose. Trust that the staff will treat her (and all the animals they handle) with dignity, respect and sensitivity.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We have a garden full of pets - our beloved black cat Oscar who died in anRTA 4 yrs ago, 2 guineapigs and my sons 20 + yr old goldfish. It is nice to know where they are though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thanks everyone. Again....sorry this is so brief.
> We are all absolutely exhausted, it's been an ordeal that has taken it's toll on all of us. Esp last night.
> I think that we are all still in a state of shock. It all happened so fast, from Megan being 100% just a few weeks ago, to her being a bit off colour, and so on and so on....until this! So fast, and it's left us all stunned, it's difficult to accept. Today has been v difficult. We had v little sleep last night. I'm going to turn in for the night. We fully intend to stick around on the forums.
> I'm feeling upset again.....Megan is due to be cremated tonight as the crematorium runs a night shift. I can't stand the thought of her being there on her own. Just want her home. I have a candle burning for her besides a pic of her.


It will take a toll and you must all be totally exhausted what with all the worry and the lack of sleep. Its been so hard on you all from Megan starting to become ill, then all the stress and worry of waiting for the tests and then finding out the worst and then things happening so suddenly and quickly.
A lots happened and it is a lot to take in and accept.

Ive had all my three dogs individually cremated and the cat, and each time I have found the people at the crematorium to be very kind and caring, she will be back home with you soon David. Its a lovely idea to have a candle burning for her.

You take care and I hope you all manage to get some sleep. x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry, brings it all back as we lost Bonnie who would have been twelve next week in August


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

david71 said:


> Thanks Susie...and yes, I agree with you. Megan's spirit is now dancing in the wind......free of her poorly body. Still I can't bear the thought of her 'shell' being handled by people who didn't know her or care for her. We've never opted for cremation before so it's a new experience. I have buried many pets myself, mostly cats.....small mammals etc.and always given them a good send off. I didn't like the feeling of handing Megan over to someone else. The crematorium did come highly reccomended though. It's all down to trust I suppose. Trust that the staff will treat her (and all the animals they handle) with dignity, respect and sensitivity.


Oh David. You didn't leave Megan at the crematorium. As you've already said it was her 'shell'. Megan is still with you all.

I can still feel the 'presence' of many of my girls years after they departed.

I've been lucky in that all of my dogs have passed away in my arms and the last thing they hear and feel is me and I've also personally taken them to the crematorium. In time I hope it will be a comfort to you. It is to me.

Give yourselves plenty of time to grieve and sending you all, particularly your mum, big hugs at this very sad time.


----------



## Madame Bluebell (Oct 14, 2013)

I am wiping many tears away and composing myself enough to write this,
I have followed this thread and hoped that all would be ok but when the inevitable end was nigh I was amazed at how you coped with it all. Just reading your posts have made me blubber uncontrollably .

My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you all xxx


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Been watching your thread the past few days and just wanted to say I am so happy for Megan that she had such lovely owners. Really sorry for your loss and hugs to you all, but run free sweet Megan, she's at peace now. X


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, still too upset to write much but I'm finding coming on here and reading posts from everyone, especially people who have been following our story and have been touched enough to leave a message of support not only makes me cry but it's like getting a big hug from people who care. Means so much. Thanyou x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Hi everyone, still too upset to write much but I'm finding coming on here and reading posts from everyone, especially people who have been following our story and have been touched enough to leave a message of support not only makes me cry but it's like getting a big hug from people who care. Means so much. Thanyou x


Glad it helps Julie, and pleased that you find all the support helps to, thinking of you all. x


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your beautiful messages. 
Just a quick update.....I left work today and went to collect Megan's ashes. A beautiful wooden box with a frame in the top where I have inserted a gorgeous pic of our girl. She's been with me all afternoon at work. I went out tonight to a gig......didn't want to go at all but was glad when I got there, just to relax and have a drink. I tucked Megan's box under my pillow on my bed before I left and she's right here next to my laptop as I write. I'll be placing it on the floor by my bed tonight, just as Megan used to choose to sleep by our beds at night. On Saturday morning we'll be taking her home to my Mum.
We're going to go for a walk up Kemple End on Saturday afternoon....Megan's favorite place. She must have literally done HUNDREDS of miles up there, springing around the place on her chunky paws over the past 12 years...We aren't taking her ashes....not yet anyway, they'll be staying at home with my Mum for now. But we'll be doing Megan's old walks and thinking of her. We'll be taking Molly along (She's in a league of her own!) Our other four legged friend that you can see in my profile pic sat besides Megan. She's a right character! 
It won't be the same up there without Megan darting about.....but something tells me she's already there. Running and playing in the woods and trees. Here's a picture of Kemple End, where Megan spent many, MANY a happy hour x Goodnight everyone x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a beautiful place David, I can just imagine the wonderful romps Megan had there with her friend and am sure she runs there still. I'm glad you had that break, it is well needed and you deserve some 'you' time now - you all do. 

There's no rush deciding what to do with Megan's ashes is there? Take plenty of time deciding what you all want. You can scatter them in a favourite place, plant a shrub/tree over them in your mums garden or just keep them at home. I know someone who has kept the ashes of her two dogs to have them scattered along with hers when the time comes. You have all the time in the world to decide but for now Megan has returned home to her loved ones and you can all begin to come to terms with your grief, taking comfort in knowing that Megan didn't suffer and is now at peace. xx

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its good to have another dog around when the older one goes, it helps. This is the main reason to have at least two dogs I think  Good excuse anyway.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a beautiful place and all the more special as it was one of Megans Favourites. So glad too that having Megans ashes back also giving you some comfort, which I hope they will your Mum too.

Bless you all x


----------



## omar zafar (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey David, sorry to hear that your lovely Megan is ill. I think you should take her to vet because animals are so sensitive and need so much care. I think she got some viral infection. Vets will recommend some medicines or vaccines. and it is always better to consult a vet.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I took Megan's ashes over to my Mum's yesterday morning and placed them on Mum's bed so that she could go through and see them in her own time and in private. I didn't like the little paper package that the ashes were wrapped in, it looked a bit clinical and sterile. So yesterday morning I bought a nice little piece of material and a green velvet ribbon that I have wrapped the ashes in.....it's beautiful.
Just heard from my sister Kathryn. My Mum hasn't been able to bring herself to look at the ashes yet. she's not quite ready yet..... she's coping very well though.....
We went for a walk yesterday.....the first walk we have been on without Megan. It was so strange not having her there with us. Despite her age she was always darting about, here there and everywhere.......It's going to take a while to get used to.

We never saw it coming....just a few weeks ago Megan was fine. It all happened so quick. I hope that this thread will serve as a little tribute to our Megan and also help other animal lovers who may find themselves in the same position with a precious pet. If you are that reader, don't despair...Megan was unlucky. But it seems that there are sometimes cases of Lymphoma that can have happier endings. 
Hug your dogs.....often xx
Here's some pics...I hope you don't mind me sharing these. I think they're beautiful. The sunset is from last night's walk.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Hello Everyone. I took Megan's ashes over to my Mum's yesterday morning and placed them on Mum's bed so that she could go through and see them in her own time and in private. I didn't like the little paper package that the ashes were wrapped in, it looked a bit clinical and sterile. So yesterday morning I bought a nice little piece of material and a green velvet ribbon that I have wrapped the ashes in.....it's beautiful.
> Just heard from my sister Kathryn. My Mum hasn't been able to bring herself to look at the ashes yet. she's not quite ready yet..... she's coping very well though.....
> We went for a walk yesterday.....the first walk we have been on without Megan. It was so strange not having her there with us. Despite her age she was always darting about, here there and everywhere.......It's going to take a while to get used to.
> 
> ...


The photos are beautiful David. It must be so hard for you all especially your Mum, she just needs time to adjust, as you all do. As you say it all happened so quickly and although you are never prepared even when you are told in advance its harder still when one minute they seem entirely fine and the next 
they are really poorly. I lost my Samoyed Tzar in a matter of a few days, from well to having to let him go, and its a complete shock and together with the heart break it can take a lot of coming to terms with.

There is also a Rainbow Bridge section on the forum where you can do a memorial if you want too.

The Blue cross also do a pet bereavement service which I believe is entirely free. its not for some people but others it can really help sometimes. Your Mum has all your support I know and you are all supporting each other, but should she feel its something that may help her or any of you, Ill link you just in case.

Blue Cross - Pet Bereavement Support Service


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think I cried when Pippa our first dog went until I went to work the next morning, had to go home that day. I think it was delayed grief because the shock of it had put me in autopilot.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread, I'm so sorry about Megan but she's at peace and not in pain, the kindest thing you could have done for her and selfless. Sending you all hugs x


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for your kindness, advice, support and reassurances.
I can see this thread fading now, just as it should. It's been over a week now since Megan left us. We have all been trying our hardest to keep busy, not to dwell. My Mum of course has taken it the hardest. Time will heal. I just wanted to kind of finish off the thread by saying again a huge thank you to everyone.
As I said earlier, perhaps this thread will be seen by others in the same predicament.....I'm sure that anyone reading it in the future will be touched by the kind nature of the good folk on here, just as we have been.
Love and best wishes to all.
David & Family x

(I'll be continuing to visit this forum, it really is the best place on the internet for Pet owners to share their experiences, and to ask for help and advice)

Almost forgot......Here's a video to share that I had completely forgotten about......taken a couple of years ago around Christmas time. Megan bouncing about in the snow trying to get Molly to play. Molly was having none of it!!!

Run free Megan xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a lovely video David, although at the moment watching it may fill you with loss and longing, I know that in time you will be able to watch it and remember Megan and the good times with a smile again and laughter.

She did have a wonderful life with you all surrounded by love and happiness.

Glad you are going to stay around and look in from time to time too. Let us know how your all doing occasionally. xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Lovely video David, what a wonderful life Megan had, you can see how confident and happy she was. Beautiful memories to cherish and in time to refleect on with happiness instead of tears. Stay in touch and love to you all.


----------



## david71 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am reviving an old thread.reason being a friend of ours is facing a similar situation that we did with Megan and we have advised her to come onto this wonderful forum for advice if she'd like to. Her name is Jackie and her dog Lucy has a biopsy tomorrow, the vet thinks that it is likely to be lymphoma. You were all so helpful and supportive to me and my family when Megan was poorly and I know that you'll come through for Jackie too. If she does choose to post on this thread I didn't want anyone to think that she was hi jacking the thread, we have advised her to do just that.hope that's ok. Thanks everyone. Hope you're all well xx David & Family.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

david71 said:


> Hello everyone. I am reviving an old thread.reason being a friend of ours is facing a similar situation that we did with Megan and we have advised her to come onto this wonderful forum for advice if she'd like to. Her name is Jackie and her dog Lucy has a biopsy tomorrow, the vet thinks that it is likely to be lymphoma. You were all so helpful and supportive to me and my family when Megan was poorly and I know that you'll come through for Jackie too. If she does choose to post on this thread I didn't want anyone to think that she was hi jacking the thread, we have advised her to do just that.hope that's ok. Thanks everyone. Hope you're all well xx David & Family.


Hi David hope you and Julie, Mum and the rest of the family are all well, nice to hear from you again all be it in sad circumstances. So sorry to hear your friend is going through the same sort of worries with her dog Lucy, if she does decide to come on, Im sure she will get all the help and support she needs.


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sled dog how are you and your doggies? Just thought I would give you all a bit of an update. We all still miss Megan dearly but think of her fondly now with memories of all the good times we shared. My mum is doing ok although it did take quite a while, she is now busy looking after and loving our new addition to the family Miley!! She is a rescue puppy and came to us last Friday, (21st Feb) all the way from Cyprus hence her name Miley Cyprus! She was found abandoned in a box with her brother and sister, who have also found their forever homes in the UK. An English lady over there takes in animals and tries to rehome them. Any way Miley is gorgeous (although Molly doesn't agree yet) and is keeping my mum busy. Just what she needed really, she has put a big smile on my mums face again which is great to see. I will try and get David to put a picture on so you can all see how gorgeous she is! Anyway it's nice to be back on a brighter note, hope you are all keeping well. Julie x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Hi everyone. Sled dog how are you and your doggies? Just thought I would give you all a bit of an update. We all still miss Megan dearly but think of her fondly now with memories of all the good times we shared. My mum is doing ok although it did take quite a while, she is now busy looking after and loving our new addition to the family Miley!! She is a rescue puppy and came to us last Friday, (21st Feb) all the way from Cyprus hence her name Miley Cyprus! She was found abandoned in a box with her brother and sister, who have also found their forever homes in the UK. An English lady over there takes in animals and tries to rehome them. Any way Miley is gorgeous (although Molly doesn't agree yet) and is keeping my mum busy. Just what she needed really, she has put a big smile on my mums face again which is great to see. I will try and get David to put a picture on so you can all see how gorgeous she is! Anyway it's nice to be back on a brighter note, hope you are all keeping well. Julie x


That's wonderful news Julie. So pleased you have a new addition and your mum is smiling again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Julie2807 said:


> Hi everyone. Sled dog how are you and your doggies? Just thought I would give you all a bit of an update. We all still miss Megan dearly but think of her fondly now with memories of all the good times we shared. My mum is doing ok although it did take quite a while, she is now busy looking after and loving our new addition to the family Miley!! She is a rescue puppy and came to us last Friday, (21st Feb) all the way from Cyprus hence her name Miley Cyprus! She was found abandoned in a box with her brother and sister, who have also found their forever homes in the UK. An English lady over there takes in animals and tries to rehome them. Any way Miley is gorgeous (although Molly doesn't agree yet) and is keeping my mum busy. Just what she needed really, she has put a big smile on my mums face again which is great to see. I will try and get David to put a picture on so you can all see how gorgeous she is! Anyway it's nice to be back on a brighter note, hope you are all keeping well. Julie x


We are all well thankyou. Nice to hear from you, I am glad that you are now being able to remember Megan with a smile again. Glad too that you have decided to get the new puppy and also one that has had such a rough start and really needs a loving home. Love the name too. It seems that she is helping heal the hurt too of losing Megan and bringing happiness and a smile to everyone faces including your Mum.


----------

